# I hate asking for letters of recommendation and references



## Hideawaycrate (Nov 6, 2011)

I know this subject has been covered on here a billion times but it just sucks so bad. I have had jobs in the past but it is hard for me to keep in contact with the people at my former workplaces. I hardly communicate with coworkers and bosses when i'm working at a place. I am applying for internships right now and I feel like my prospects are being limited because I am avoiding the ones that ask for more than two references or letters of recommendation. I have been told no by people who I have asked to write letters for me before and it is no fun. I feel like letters of recommendation are pointless. You obviously would not ask someone who would write a negative letter so all they get is a lot of letters with people saying that you are great at whatever. And I really don't know that many people well.


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

_[deleted]_


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh I asked someone to do me a letter he never did, then met him in the bank he asked for my address I gave it but never heard from him.....ugh - I must have been bad!!!


----------



## Hideawaycrate (Nov 6, 2011)

I had a professor tell me he couldn't write a letter for me. One day I was walking to class and saw him approaching me. When he saw me he turned around and walked the other way. And our department is pretty small so I see him every semester and may have to take another one of his classes before I graduate. 

I'm a little worried about what a professor would write about my oral communication skills. That is the one place where I am lacking...a lot.


----------



## JaneSmith (Dec 13, 2011)

It's their job and they don't mind giving letters of recommendation. It's a sign of character if you ask for one. Profs are flattered. And if they refuse then move on to the next one. All it does is solidify your relationship with them, and that's a good thing.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I was scraping for LORs in college, and actually asked one of my art professors. I figured profs in that field didn't get too many requests, so they'd be more open to it, and I was right -- he was absolutely flattered! Even though he didn't know me, he knew my art. Heh, it was the ultimate critique. In other words, he fudged it for me. :lol


----------

